# Maltese Cross Stitch



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't know if any of you are needlework fanatic like I am, but here is a link to a beautiful counted cross stitch pattern for an Angel Maltese. Scroll down about halfway - she is March (they call her a Bichon, but she is definately a Maltese).

http://www.vsccs.com/charts/FreeCharts.html

It is beautiful made up. It would be especially beautiful done in red or green instead of purple for the holidays.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes I think it is a lil' maltese. Thanks I like to cross stitch, I didnt know u could get free patterns on the net, thanks!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Gorgeous! Wish I was talented and patient enough to do needlework!
Quincymom


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Wow thanks! I didn't know you could get free patterns either... that sure looks like a maltese to me
















Judi


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I am too blind for counted cross stitch. I tried a little sampler and couldn't finish it! I can do needlepoint, though, and found a needlepoint canvas artists who will make a painted canvas of Pico from a photo. Wish I could afford it but I still have a project in the works so can't even tempt myself right now.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

i've started the cross stitch! thanks for putin up the link!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Boom Boom's mom:

I have other patterns for Maltese so when you finish that one, let me know. I'd be happy to copy them for you. I have the Pegasus head study, among others.

http://www.crossstitchunlimited.com/detail.cfm?ID=34

I have a whole wall in a bedroom set up for grooming with a grooming table, dryer on a gooseneck, shelves for lotions and potions, plus a 3 drawer thing for clothes. Since I practically have a grooming salon set up, I decided to "class it up" as best as possible. I stencilled little mauve pawprints on the white shelves and drawers and have some of my finished cross stitch pieces on the wall behind it.

Sort of a Maltese shrine, don't you think?


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Marj,
That sounds so cute. I would love to set up a little Maltese corner in my office/doggyroom. Post some pics please, I am sure we'd all love to see how it looks!
Quincymom


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for the site. I will get the thread and get started on it soon.
Wouldn't it be darling on a Christmas Sweatshirt?








Doubt that I could get it done in time for Christmas though.








I think it is a Malt also. We could even tie on little bows with a bell....the possibilities are endless!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

none of the links in this thread work anymore... 

I'm on the prowl for a cute maltese dog pattern... I would like one that has long hair and maybe a top knot. I bought one off of ebay but i'm not happy with it... it looks like they put a picture into one of those pattern programs on the computer and the colors are yellowish... maltese are not yellow unless they pee on themselves!

can anyone help me?


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Awwww I think the link is down. I missed it. 

Marge mailed me the two other cross stitches and they are cute and simple to do. 
I plan on giving them for Christmas gifts. Now only if I can find the time to finish them.......

Thanks Marge for help. You are always a dear!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> Marj,
> That sounds so cute. I would love to set up a little Maltese corner in my office/doggyroom. Post some pics please, I am sure we'd all love to see how it looks!
> Quincymom[/B]



would love to see pics of the room. i don't have the patience to do cross stich, i did make my husband a bowling towel and then had a couple of unfinished projects


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> none of the links in this thread work anymore...
> 
> I'm on the prowl for a cute maltese dog pattern... I would like one that has long hair and maybe a top knot. I bought one off of ebay but i'm not happy with it... it looks like they put a picture into one of those pattern programs on the computer and the colors are yellowish... maltese are not yellow unless they pee on themselves!
> 
> can anyone help me?[/B]


Pegasus makes a really nice one. It's done in true white with pale grays and Kresnik filament mixed in for sparkle. It is very tedious because every stitch seems to be a different color so you have to work in one inch squares. It's lovely finished, though.


[attachment=36479:maltesepegasus.JPG]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That's really pretty!!

I may have to learn how to cross stitch so I can make one


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=564743
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank u marj! I ordered this pattern online yesterday and now i have to wait..they are ordering it in for me they said... hopefully its not discontinued. The pattern sounds even prettier in person from your description! Sparkle!  

I was wondering if you still have any other patterns of maltese? These links in this thread no longer work.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=564743
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got this pattern in the mail... but i dont see anywhere in the pattern where you are to use Kresnik filament??? Where does this get used?
thanks!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> I just got this pattern in the mail... but i dont see anywhere in the pattern where you are to use Kresnik filament??? Where does this get used?
> thanks![/B]


Unless the pattern has been changed, if you look at the color key the first color listed is White and the symbol is a dot. The second color listed is White with Pearl Balger Blending Filament and the symbol is a dash. I did not use the filament because I decided to torture myself by doing this on 32 count linen using one strand of floss and stitching over one thread. The finished design measures 2.5" x 2.5" and I used it as the front flap of a small purse. I love the purse, it was worth the effort, but I'd never do a repeat. It's definitely a one of a kind. Here's a picture ....

MaryH


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=574819
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for answering my question! 
Where can i buy White with Pearl Balger Blending Filament ?? AC Moore?

My pattern just says to use white for the dot (.) and dash (-) symbols in the pattern... doesnt say anything about filament.

Your purse came out beautiful... its worth the effort!


----------

